
The Dunmow Flitch Trials - zeristor
https://www.dunmowflitchtrials.co.uk/history/
======
zeristor
Obviously there’s a YouTube of it:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=zbCnAXe5lck](https://youtube.com/watch?v=zbCnAXe5lck)

------
zeristor
I was tempted to add (1104) to it, but the article is recent

